# 3 Rivers Dalaa T/D Recurve



## WildmanSC (Nov 18, 2006)

I received my 3 Rivers Dalaa by DAS Kinetics this past Tuesday. I picked it up at the Archery Shop during lunch and shot it about a dozen times.

I went back to the Archery Shop today with the intent of putting seal skin on the bump rest and side plate instead of the velcro that comes as standard equipment. Unfortunately, the glue on the double backed tape I put on the seal skin did not adhere to the Dalaa's bump rest or side plate. 

So, now I have a weatherest installed on it. The weatherest moves the arrow about 1/4" higher than the bump rest with velcro. Consequently, I had to move the SRF B sight up in the upper portion of the sight window when I tried to shoot with my release. In fact, it was so high I couldn't see all of the upper portion of the sight.

My fix was to try shooting with fingers. I didn't have a tab with me so I shot with bare fingers. I found that the bow is very accurate shooting with fingers. However, my bare fingers didn't fare too well with the serving on the string ripping through them at release!  

I came home and I got one of my tabs out and I shot in the backyard. I found that I could drop the SRF B sight down into the sight window in the area I thought it needed to me, could shoot with split fingers and anchor with my middle finger in the corner of my mouth and I was getting very accurate and very consistent results from 5 to 25 yards. I might be able to get another 5 yards out of my yard in the direction I'm shooting. I could probably get another 15, maybe 20 yards, if I shot diagonally from one corner to the other. But, I'm going to limit my longer distance shooting to the Archery Shop. Budro has an outdoor range that you can distances up to 70 yards.

The Dalaa is a very quiet, very smooth and very quick shooting bow. And it is absolutely dead in the hand. It is by far the most accurate bow I've ever shot shooting fingers.

Bill


----------



## WildmanSC (Nov 18, 2006)

Below is a pic clearly showing the riser and grip of the Dalaa and a fair look at the camo Win&Win Pro Carbon limbs:







Bill


----------



## WildmanSC (Nov 20, 2006)

Below is a pic of the Dalaa camo limbs:



Bill


----------



## WildmanSC (Nov 22, 2006)

I've glued a piece of seal skin on the bump rest built into the shelf of the Dalaa.  I used Kiwi Shoe Patch and it has formed a phenomenal bond.  

The supplier of the seal skin recommends Barge glue.  But, I've never achieved a good, tight bond with the Barge glue.  I've been looking for something else to use and have found it in shoe Goo or the equivalent Kiwi Shoe Patch.

Bill


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Nov 23, 2006)

Bill , Real nice looking stick, I bet it will be a good shooter as well


----------



## WildmanSC (Nov 23, 2006)

Auchumpkee Creek Assassin said:


> Bill , Real nice looking stick, I bet it will be a good shooter as well



In the two days I've been able to get out and shoot it, I've found it to be the most accurate bow of the 55 or so I've bought, sold and/or traded over the last 7 years.

Bill


----------

